# Home audio noob...subwoofer placement help..



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Today I finally had the chance to test out my HT. 

To test the sub, I played various test tones from 20-40hz and then sat in my normal listening position. 

I then placed the sub at various positions all over the room.

For some reason I could not find a sweet spot. The sub would rattle all the pictures on my walls, but I couldnt really hear the bass until I stood up and walked around to see where it was loudest....

Any tips to help me out?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Try what you're doing in reverse. Put your sub in your listening position and walk around the room. When you find where the sub sounds best move the sub there. It's the "no guess, all check" way to do it and you only have to move the sub twice.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

^ Good idea. I am kicking myself for not thinking of this already.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I can't claim it was my idea. I think I picked it up after reading an article on subwoofers.


----------



## xBlitzkriegx (Dec 5, 2010)

its called "sub crawl". make sure you get down on hands and knees. your ear needs to be where the sub will actually sit in order for it to work correctly.

Crawling for Bass - Subwoofer Placement — Reviews and News from Audioholics


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha, Nice idea!


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a 15" Velodyne sub, so moving it around from place to place isn't really possible... The sub crawl is a life saver, and works pretty well. It was pretty funny to see a 2 foot cube sitting, instead of me!


----------

